# My First ABT's



## teeroy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yesterday I had the pleasure of not only tasting my first ABT's but also making my first ABT's. What first came to mind was OMG!!!! Now I know what all the hubbub is with ABT's in these forums. Easily in the top 5 things I've ever eaten. I'm making more today when I do my prime rib and these will definitely be a staple around here.

You'll see in the pics that I tried a couple with bell peppers. I wanted to try poblanos but the store I was at didn't have poblanos so I got some bell peppers. Wanted to try something without as much heat for the wife. I didn't like the bell peppers. Not that they were bad per se but they overpowered the flavor because they are so much thicker. I'll have to find a store around me that carries poblanos.

For the filling I used cream cheese, mexican 4 cheese blend, andouille sausage, salt and pepper.



Cleaned and ready for stuffing:



Stuffed and ready for wrapping



Wrapped and ready for cooking



In the smoker:



Done and ready for eating



I can't get over how good these were. Can't wait to make more today.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 25, 2009)

Good, aren't they? lol  Nice job on your first!


----------



## mr mac (Oct 25, 2009)

Man, those look great!  I agree that a poblano would be a great pepper to use in that case but, I also love the taste of the red/yellow/orange bells.  Gonna have to give that a try!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 25, 2009)

Yup, now you're hooked !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Those look great.


----------



## treegje (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks good...I'll have to give 'em a try


----------



## morkdach (Oct 25, 2009)

now you're hooked aint ya!!!!!


----------



## zeeker (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice teeroy...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2009)

Well you got the hook in ya now. Those look great. I am going to try some Anaheims soon. We had the 4H kids we teach cooking to over for a class yesterday. Made some on the Q using foil packets to smoke them - We now have 9 new converts plus some parents


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Oct 25, 2009)

NOW those are what I call ABT's ... grande size! 

A person could make a bell pepper sized ABT into a meal..  
OH inspiration strikes! 

I've found the longer and the smokier the fire the less like the original pepper it tastes like! But you are right about the thickness of the pepper giving it alot of taste... 

GOOD work! 

try haberneros for a challenge !
they are smaller.. harder to stuff and eat too.. 

CHEERS EARS!~


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

Abt's are definatly a good thing but some of us here (my wife) cann't take the hot food and some of us can so thats why God made plabno's  and habinario's and good they are Yours look really good too. It looked like yor bacon crisp right up for you. Did you raise the temp or just let them go alittle longer.


----------



## vinman (Oct 25, 2009)

As soon as I figure what those are and what's in them, I'm cookin em! Man they look great.


----------



## vinman (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok, Note to self; Penos not not Bells. How long did you cook em? 
Temp?
Question 3: did you pre-smoke the douille?

I hear the heat is really toned down (at some point) on stuffed penos BUT,
I cooked some homemade stuffed penos once (in oven) and thought my hair was on fire! And I like pretty spicy food! So what did I do wrong.
I did cleaned and de-vein them.

I suppose there's somewhere already in these forums that answer this right?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 26, 2009)

I kept the temp at 230 in the MES (which after playing around with my new ET-73 this weekend I think is really 225 - about 5 degrees off). 

The bacon I used was really thin. The cheap store brand stuff. I read another post on here about using thin bacon to help it crisp up and it seemed to work good.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 26, 2009)

Temp was 225 - 230 for about 3 hours. I made another batch of ABT's today with the same recipe did presmoke the andouille yesterday.


----------



## southoksmoker (Nov 11, 2009)

I made a batch a few weeks ago, and used anaheim peppers for some of my guests that didn't care for too much heat. The anaheim is used widely by restaurants for chile rellenos. It has a much more mild flavor than the penos, and I stuffed them with pepper-jack cheese and queso blanco. Once they came out of the smoker I drizzled a little mexican red sauce(will hafta post the recipe) over them and everyone went nuts!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Looking ABTs...


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 11, 2009)

Fine looking ABT's. Hungry just looking at it.


----------

